# Solved: i cant play .wmv file



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

Hello,

i need assistance on how can i play .wmv files in my mac ppc 10.4.
i have tried flip4mac so that it can play .wmv files but only audio is present when i try to play it in quick time nor vlc. the video is not present.
regarding the file it is from a tutorial video for windows server administration particularly the CBT nugget, since i cant ran the exe file w/c organizes the video files.. all i have to do is to open the videos folder and play 1by1 the .wmv files.
can anyone assist me on what to install in my mac ppc?

advance thanx to you all!


----------



## steveyg777 (Apr 13, 2007)

try downloading vlc media player

also perian for good measure (helpful anyway but not sure it helps with your case but quicktime is crap as standalone)

and/or try converting the video to another format - isquint will, i think, work and is free


----------



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

ill be trying that when i report to my office tomorrow.. i appreciate your response..

chill!


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

you can get a version of windows media player for mac. it isn't that great compared to the windows version, but it definitely works better than flip4mac. especially for streaming videos online. you can always try that.


----------



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

the audio is present but not the video... its maybe because the CBT nugget videos has a diff. codec, just maybe..not so sure.. if you guys have observation and can try playing CBT nugget videos in mac.. just let me know..thanx!


----------



## patwardo (Aug 30, 2006)

Did you try mplayer osx.app?


----------



## SectorIT (Jan 1, 1970)

yup.. its the same output..no video only adio..


----------

